# FLR (M) Cover Letter



## expat_uk (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi All

Can anyone please share cover letter template to apply for spouse visa of settled person by removing any personal details.

Regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You simply outline your relationship to date, highlight your common interests and state your hopes and plans for the future. It should be no more than the front and back of a sheet of A4 and in your own words.


----------



## expat_uk (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you nyclon for quick response.


----------

